# Best Sponge Filter?



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

What is the best sponge filter to get for my 10g shrimp tank?


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I saw some awesome filters at Msjinkzd a few days ago. The were poret foam, prepunched for lift tubes and with a weighted bottom.

Jim


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I've had good luck with the 'dual sponge filter' on eBay, I actually have two of them of now for my shrimp tank.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the hydro filters. http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html They take a good few weeks in my shrimp tanks before they need cleaning. You can put a small piece of a tube and small airstone in the bottom of them to get a nice fine bubbling coming from them.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

I also use the hydro in my shrimp tanks and really like that fact you can put an air stone in them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jrwestcoast said:


> I also use the hydro in my shrimp tanks and really like that fact you can put an air stone in them.


Ya, it breaks up the output nicely. I had some other cheap one and it made such a huge gurgling sound, I couldn't stand the sound coming from my tank. lol.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

cheap e bay ones are great enough. and easy to hide in the back behind some plants.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Hydro filters are kind of large for in-tank use but they work super-well.

My favorite are the double sponge filters you can find on eBay. Usually they range in price from $1 to $4. I particularly like them because you can rinse one sponge out one week and the other the next without any real risk of nixing essential bacteria (and the crunchies all my shrimplets enjoy).


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Are the ones from The Shrimp Lab any good?

Edit: Nevermind, I just noticed they're too small for a 10g.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For real - the double sponge filters off eBay. They're $1. Snatch up a few and you'll always have extra sponges.

Sometimes I run two of them on my 5.5gal so I always have an extra to help cycle new tanks.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Does using an airstone really make a difference? If not, I think I'll go with one of the double sponge filters.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you'd be fine with one of them because the lift tube creates a decent amount of flow. 

They're just a couple bucks on eBay so maybe you could snatch up two and use them at the same time? Would guarantee your water stays super-clear and you always have some backup sponges in case you or a friend want to seed a new tank. ANd you'll have tons of flow from even the cheapest air pump.


----------

